# Hi everybody!



## theusualmadman (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi there forum, I'm Sam and I'm working on a couple of novels -- one's a contemporary fantasy, and the other is supernatural horror. My online writing club has raved about the fantasy story in our weekly recitations, and I hope my horror gets the same kind of response. It's nice to find a covey of fellow writers in this nice little corner of the internet.


----------



## A-L (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Simon Harris (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice to see you here!


----------



## ash somers (Aug 29, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forums, love the avatar


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 29, 2008)

Where is Sam? He should have jumped on this already?

Anyway!

Welcome! Be nice to Nickie, don't love Roxane when she comes back, cause shes mine, Don't get on the bad side of Sam Winchester, Don't EVER mention writers block around him either, and above all...DON'T anger the gazeeboo. DON'T.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome, Sam.  We already have a Sam here so I might just call you Madman to avoid confusion.    Glad to have you though!


----------



## Lexy (Aug 30, 2008)

Hiya Sam and welcome! :thumbl: I'm new here as well and so far it seems a really cool place. I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Sam (Aug 30, 2008)

Better late than never, I suppose. From one Sam to another - welcome to the forum. 

Maybe we should call you Mas instead?


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 30, 2008)

Mas o menos, que asco!


----------



## mi is happy (Aug 30, 2008)

What writing club? I'd love to know!  Maybe I could check it out! Oh welcome to the site. Enjoy your time here, Mas (taking Sam's lead). If you need anything, just PM me. I like to talk. 
Love,
Mi


----------



## Nickie (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello to you, Sam, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------

